# Our new family member



## George Farmer (26 Dec 2007)

My eldest daughter, Emily and Dilly, a New Forest pony.  Emily is 11, Dilly is 7. 

We've had Dilly for about 3 months now.  My youngest daughter and wife ride her too.  I'm too big though.

And I thought hi-tech planted tanks were expensive...


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 Dec 2007)

good shot, they look great. You should be very proud. Having the responsibility of a horse at that age will pay off in the long run, trust me.


----------



## Garuf (26 Dec 2007)

We've got 2, I personally can't stand the things but I understand the fascination. I recommend joining the pony club, I've done volunteer work for them and it will help to develop as an equestrian.


----------



## TDI-line (27 Dec 2007)

They both look there having fun, has she been riding long?


----------



## Lozbug (29 Dec 2007)

awww lovley!


----------



## George Farmer (29 Dec 2007)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> They both look there having fun, has she been riding long?



About five years now.  Her aunty competes at Burghley horse trials etc., so I guess it's in her blood...


----------



## Themuleous (29 Dec 2007)

Crikey, a horse is something of a commitment!  As you say it'll really put our hobby into perspective re costs! 

Sam


----------

